# Thoughts on hair sheep



## MtViking (Sep 4, 2019)

we are thinking of getting hair sheep eventually and I was originally think American black belly for a local breeder. But some comments on here I’m second guessing myself. What are your thoughts on a good hair sheep for meat. I’m a total rookie so I want something that’s not to hard for a beginner to learn how to raise properly


----------



## Mike CHS (Sep 4, 2019)

Most people prefer the kind of sheep they have.    Why don't you tell why you like the Barbados as that would be a good place to start.  There are some Barbados owners on the forum but I don't remember who off hand.


----------



## MtViking (Sep 4, 2019)

Mike CHS said:


> Most people prefer the kind of sheep they have.    Why don't you tell why you like the Barbados as that would be a good place to start.  There are some Barbados owners on the forum but I don't remember who off hand.


They was some for sale here locally and I thought they were beautiful, so I did some research and they seemed like a more self sufficient sheep, they graze on lots of weeds and grasses, the lamb easy are pest resistant. But then someone here told me they’re pretty “wild” like half feral and hard to keep in there fenced area without building taller fences ect. I don’t want to have to shear anything so a hair sheep or a good meat goat. Maybe I should be thinking about a goat breed instead. I’m not ready for them yet but I have to research and research and more reading before I ever get a new animal just want to make sure I make a good choice for me and the critters.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 4, 2019)

I was a member on BYH for 5 years before we moved and I got Sheep. During that time, I read the forums, asked questions and learned all I could. I finally decided on Sheep over goats. Then I studied Sheep breeds. I knew I didn’t want to shear, so hair Sheep it was.

I suggest you do the same. Read the information in past posts in the forums. Educate yourself all you can then make up your mind.

Since you want milk goats, maybe a meat breed for a buck to breed them. Then they would kid, come into milk and you would have a meatier kid for slaughter.

Who knows? You might wind up with a milk cow and feeder pigs for the milk overflow. Or maybe foster baby calves on her for veal. It’s your party!


----------



## Beekissed (Sep 4, 2019)

I agree with all that's been said.  Do a lot of research and even talk to various breeders that have the breeds you are interested in.  A lot of folks talk about the Black Bellies being a little more flighty, some breed Katahdins and Dorpers over them and like them just fine.  They never seemed meaty enough for me when thinking of just the total amount of meat per carcass. 

Most of the hair breeds love browse and graze and are parasite resistant(though you may want to check with the breeder's focus on that or lack thereof).  

I like the Katahdins, so I'll throw that breed into the ring as the meat breed I like the most.  After much research, talking to various farmers and seeing their herds of Dorpers, St. Croix, and Katahdins, I really like the Kats but many folks don't limit themselves to one breed but will combine various hair breeds to get the traits they like the most.

Previously I had Kat/St.Croix cross and Katahdin.  Right now I'm keeping to Katahdin. 

If there were breeders locally, I might have even tried Painted Desert sheep...I think they are gorgeous!!!


----------



## MtViking (Sep 4, 2019)

Beekissed said:


> I agree with all that's been said.  Do a lot of research and even talk to various breeders that have the breeds you are interested in.  A lot of folks talk about the Black Bellies being a little more flighty, some breed Katahdins and Dorpers over them and like them just fine.  They never seemed meaty enough for me when thinking of just the total amount of meat per carcass.
> 
> Most of the hair breeds love browse and graze and are parasite resistant(though you may want to check with the breeder's focus on that or lack thereof).
> 
> ...


Those are really beautiful sheep wow! I love the ones with horns they just look awesome! But I think I’m gonna do something with out horns first. Then after I get a few good years of experience and hands on knowledge, maybe I’ll move into  something else. I’m still in shock that I actually have an option to have farm animals it hasn’t quite sank in yet that it’s really happening lol. Thanks for the advise.


----------



## MtViking (Sep 4, 2019)

Baymule said:


> I was a member on BYH for 5 years before we moved and I got Sheep. During that time, I read the forums, asked questions and learned all I could. I finally decided on Sheep over goats. Then I studied Sheep breeds. I knew I didn’t want to shear, so hair Sheep it was.
> 
> I suggest you do the same. Read the information in past posts in the forums. Educate yourself all you can then make up your mind.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your thoughts. Yeah I’ve actually been thinking more about maybe doing like you said with a meat type goat to breed with my wife’s milkers. I know for a fact she’s getting milking goats she’s wanted them since we met. We’ve been going on 11 years making this homestead a reality no way she’s not getting her goats lol. So many options. I can’t eat beef for some reason a couple years back my body decided it wasn’t gonna process beef correctly anymore. So I don’t think I’ll get any cattle. Which is a bummer I love a big ole ribeye , and living in a state literally with more cows than people lol. That’s why I’m wanting to raise other meat options for me. Chicken and pork is good but I’d like a little more variety. I love elk and venison but so does the rest of the state and it’s getting harder to fill a tag and work full time so it’s not a reliable or cheap meat source.


----------



## Beekissed (Sep 4, 2019)

She can milk sheep....      I'll be milking my Katahdins come spring.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 4, 2019)

Lamb is our red meat. We raise Cornish Cross chickens to pack the freezer, sell some to a customer that pays for ours, and because our DD and family like it. To me the meat is just Meh. I like old laying hens-I can the meat and make broth. I like young layer roosters-they have flavor. We raise feeder pigs, heritage breeds, for the freezer. It is NOT "the other white meat"!! 

I am happy for you. I m 64 and my dream came true 4 1/2 years ago. You are 30 and living your dream, how Blessed you are!


----------



## Baymule (Sep 4, 2019)

Beekissed said:


> I agree with all that's been said.  Do a lot of research and even talk to various breeders that have the breeds you are interested in.  A lot of folks talk about the Black Bellies being a little more flighty, some breed Katahdins and Dorpers over them and like them just fine.  They never seemed meaty enough for me when thinking of just the total amount of meat per carcass.
> 
> Most of the hair breeds love browse and graze and are parasite resistant(though you may want to check with the breeder's focus on that or lack thereof).
> 
> ...


There is a Painted Desert breeder the next county over from me. They sure have some pretty sheep.


----------



## promiseacres (Sep 5, 2019)

We used to have painted desset sheep, some mixed with blackbelly. For the most part they were wild and not easy to handle. They took 10 to 12 months to get any where near 80 to 100# for butchering. Loved the colors and fun horns. But they were just too wild and slow growing for our liking. If I got sheep again I would look at dorper and katahdins before blackbelly.


----------



## MtViking (Sep 5, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Lamb is our red meat. We raise Cornish Cross chickens to pack the freezer, sell some to a customer that pays for ours, and because our DD and family like it. To me the meat is just Meh. I like old laying hens-I can the meat and make broth. I like young layer roosters-they have flavor. We raise feeder pigs, heritage breeds, for the freezer. It is NOT "the other white meat"!!
> 
> I am happy for you. I m 64 and my dream came true 4 1/2 years ago. You are 30 and living your dream, how Blessed you are!


I truly am blessed, and I do my best deserve the blessings. And I’m in my late 30s pushing the 40 mark still you are correct I’m pretty darn lucky to be at this point at that age.


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 5, 2019)

I raised St. Croix sheep a couple years ago. They're great for meat and they're super docile


----------



## Gaulois (Sep 11, 2019)

I run Dorper sheep just because they are not wooly and since i live in south Texas they do great in the heat. The breed is originally from South Africa. So they do well in temperate weather and i find them to be low maintenance. I breed them for meat and process them myself. I worm them once a year in the spring and make sure you have a guardian for them for they are sheep after all  I lost one to coyote before i got a donkey. 
For milk i have Nubian goats. they are not meaty but great for milking.
Anyway just ideas.


----------



## mcjam (Sep 11, 2019)

I am putting in my vote for Kahtadin. I have one Dorper/Kat cross, but prefer the Katahdins. They are stockier and taller, therefore meatier. They respect my two strands electric fence and are quite friendly and handleable. I just have to shake the grain can and they come running. Once caught, they are trained to lead with a collar and lead rope. And, they taste fantastic!


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Jan 24, 2020)

MtViking said:


> we are thinking of getting hair sheep eventually and I was originally think American black belly for a local breeder. But some comments on here I’m second guessing myself. What are your thoughts on a good hair sheep for meat. I’m a total rookie so I want something that’s not to hard for a beginner to learn how to raise properly





Beekissed said:


> I agree with all that's been said.  Do a lot of research and even talk to various breeders that have the breeds you are interested in.  A lot of folks talk about the Black Bellies being a little more flighty, some breed Katahdins and Dorpers over them and like them just fine.  They never seemed meaty enough for me when thinking of just the total amount of meat per carcass.
> 
> Most of the hair breeds love browse and graze and are parasite resistant(though you may want to check with the breeder's focus on that or lack thereof).
> 
> ...


Advantages of Hair Sheep
Hair sheep tend to have a natural resistance to internal parasites and other pests. The resistance developed as they survived in the wilds of Africa. There too they developed a greater tolerance for heat and humidity than some of the traditional sheep and goat breeds. I hope you share..


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Feb 4, 2020)

promiseacres said:


> We used to have painted desset sheep, some mixed with blackbelly. For the most part they were wild and not easy to handle. They took 10 to 12 months to get any where near 80 to 100# for butchering. Loved the colors and fun horns. But they were just too wild and slow growing for our liking. If I got sheep again I would look at dorper and katahdins before blackbelly.


They are fine. for me, and the meat is excellent, I little bit gamey but that's part of the deal. the fact of the matter is. I like it a bit gamey


----------

